
Adobe got 7 million iPhone and iPod touch d/l requests for Flash in December - transburgh
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/10/adobe-got-7-million-iphone-and-ipod-touch-download-requests-for/
======
danudey
How many of those were people trying to tap on a video and being sent to
Adobe's page? I've had it happen a few times, because of poorly-designed pages
that smush onto the screen with multiple overlapping elements, or trying to
double-tap but doing it poorly.

